# BSOD (lvrs64.sys)



## DylanMeeble

The problem started about a month ago and I have had a BSOD 4 times. Every time has been completely random. From what I can tell it is a problem with my webcam driver but I have updated twice just to make sure and I can't tell if that's really the problem. I use my webcam's mic a lot for Skype calls everyday and the BSOD seems to be completely irrelevant of what I'm doing on the computer. Please help if you can, Just becomes very annoying.


----------



## Patrick

Hi,

Please refer to the following and reply back accordingly with the required information - http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...tions-windows-8-1-8-0-7-and-vista-452654.html

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Here you go, I apologize for not providing the information initially.


· OS = Windows 7
· 64 bit
· What was original installed OS on system? = Windows 7
· Is the OS an OEM version (came pre-installed on system) or full retail version (YOU purchased it from retailer)? = Full retail version
· Age of system (hardware) = 1 1/2 years
· Age of OS installation - have you re-installed the OS? = 1 1/2 years, No

· CPU = AMD Phenom(tm) II X6 1045T 2.70 GHz
· Video Card = NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti
· MotherBoard = ASUS M5A97
· Power Supply - brand & wattage = Ultra Professional LSP 650W

Laptop or Desktop? Desktop


----------



## Patrick

Not a problem, thank you!

All of the attached DMP files are of the* SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED_M (1000007e)* bug check.

_This indicates that a system thread generated an exception which the error handler did not catch.

_BugCheck 1000007E, {ffffffffc0000005, fffff880097a4fc6, fffff880065f6898, fffff880065f60f0

^^ The 1st parameter of the bug check is 0xc0000005 which indicates an access violation occurred:



Code:


2: kd> .exr 0xfffff880065f6898
ExceptionAddress: fffff880097a4fc6 ([COLOR=Red]lvrs64[/COLOR]+0x0000000000002fc6)
   ExceptionCode: [COLOR=Indigo]c0000005 (Access violation)[/COLOR]

^^ The violation occurred in *lvrs64.sys *which is the Logitech Camera driver.



Code:


2: kd> u @rip
lvrs64+0x2fc6:
fffff880`097a4fc6 45396924        cmp     dword ptr [r9+24h],r13d
fffff880`097a4fca 0f8440030000    je      lvrs64+0x3310 (fffff880`097a5310)
fffff880`097a4fd0 413bcd          cmp     ecx,r13d
fffff880`097a4fd3 740a            [COLOR=Red]je[/COLOR]      lvrs64+0x2fdf (fffff880`097a4fdf) [COLOR=Indigo]<--- jump again[/COLOR]
fffff880`097a4fd5 4c8b4358        mov     r8,qword ptr [rbx+58h]
fffff880`097a4fd9 488b7b28        mov     rdi,qword ptr [rbx+28h]
fffff880`097a4fdd eb10            [COLOR=Red]jmp[/COLOR]     lvrs64+0x2fef (fffff880`097a4fef) [COLOR=Indigo]<--- jump[/COLOR]
fffff880`097a4fdf 413bc5          cmp     eax,r13d

It appears the driver was possibly caught in a loop.

*----------------*

*1. *Disconnect your Logitech Webcam from the system, and then uninstall the software. Restart afterwards.

*2. *Once that's done, leave the webcam disconnected and then download and install the latest Logitech Webcam software - Logitech Support - Downloads, Manuals, FAQs & More

*3. *When you reach the part of the install in which it asks you to connect your webcam, do so.

After the software is installed, restart one more time, and you're all done.

*If you keep crashing after the above...

4. *Remove and replace avast! with Microsoft Security Essentials for temporary troubleshooting purposes as it may be causing conflicts:

*avast! removal -* avast! Uninstall Utility | Download aswClear for avast! Removal

*MSE -* Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows

*5. *Uninstall Asus AI Suite / PC Probe and/or any other installed Asus software. It's unnecessary bloatware.

*6. *Uninstall SuperAntiSpyware.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Okay! Thanks a lot! Will do everything you suggested, however as you can see the dates on which the BSODs occured that it's quite random and will be hard for me to tell if the problem is actually fixed. Should I wait a couple weeks before marking the post as "Solved" or what do you recommend?


----------



## Patrick

Yes, please wait and keep me updated.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Okay  no problems so far. Something else I thought about, I actually had two different logitech webcams connected. Would this cause any problems like that ever? Should I just keep the other one disconnected or would that have nothing to do with the problem?


----------



## Patrick

It could have caused conflicts, yes. Logitech's software is _*anything *_but friendly when it comes to more than one Logitech based device connected at a time. For example, I have a Logitech mouse + webcam. If I have my mouse software running and I open my webcam software, my mouse will disconnect and reconnect constantly.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Haha well that's good to know. Alright, well I'll keep the other one disconnected and I'll make sure to post back if the problem occurs again, and thanks again for your time! :smile:


----------



## Patrick

My pleasure!

If you don't crash within a few days, let me know and we'll consider it solved.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

I just crashed again, I was in the middle of a game of League of Legends (like I normally am haha) and just completely randomly crashed. I haven't plugged the second webcam back in nor mess with any of the settings.


----------



## Patrick

Let's see the latest crash dump.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Oh yeah, my bad haha


----------



## Patrick

It's the same bug check + *lvrs64.sys *still causing the crash. Did you uninstall the software + keep the cam disconnected? Ensure the software is uninstalled. If you did, navigate to \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\ and rename lvrs64.sys to lvrs64.old, and then restart.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Well I did as you said uninstalled and reinstalled, But I changed it in the drivers folder now.


----------



## Patrick

I would just uninstall the software at this point.

Regards,

Patrick


----------



## DylanMeeble

Ok, I guess we play the waiting game again lol. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Patrick

Not a problem!

Regards,

Patrick


----------

